# Bob Sura



## bobsuralover (Apr 28, 2005)

this time can i actually talk to people who also lyk him??? please


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

when will u get banned? :boohoo:


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

who would rather have if you could still have running the point Bob Sura ? OR Steve Francis ?


----------



## bobsuralover (Apr 28, 2005)

kisstherim said:


> when will u get banned? :boohoo:


why would i get banned... just becauz i wanna talk about bob why do u people hate him so much


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

bobsuralover said:


> why would i get banned... just becauz i wanna talk about bob why do u people hate him so much


no we don't hate him. but this and another thread (already closed)made by u are just meaningless.


----------



## bobsuralover (Apr 28, 2005)

kisstherim said:


> no we don't hate him. but this and another thread (already closed)made by u are just meaningless.



oooooh so they just dont close automatically after awile. its closed becauz people are talkin about how they hate him and it seriously does sound lyk a lot of people hate him


----------



## bobsuralover (Apr 28, 2005)

and why is it meaningless


----------



## MrGtStang (Apr 25, 2005)

I Dont Hate SURA, I Like Him, But Obviously i would rather have Francis playing, BUT McGrady is more important. 

Sura is a good Solid PG, Sometimes though id rather start mike James? Alot more intense.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

bobsuralover said:


> oooooh so they just dont close automatically after awile. its closed becauz people are talkin about how they hate him and it seriously does sound lyk a lot of people hate him


ok,maybe i didn't get u right.i thought u were a former banned member who just came to the board to babble and mess around. I just checked ur profile, looks u r actually a normal poster who loves Sura. ok,i am sorry. :angel:


----------



## bobsuralover (Apr 28, 2005)

kisstherim said:


> ok,maybe i didn't get u right.i thought u were a former banned member who just came to the board to babble and mess around. I just checked ur profile, looks u r actually a normal poster who loves Sura. ok,i am sorry. :angel:


its ok


----------



## bobsuralover (Apr 28, 2005)

im glad u people dont hate him cauz i wouuldnt wanna talk to people that do


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

hell no, I would never want Francis on the same team at T-Mac.


----------



## Rockets (May 4, 2005)

I think Bob Sura is not bad.
He saved Rockets sometimes.

Some Chinese fans don't like bob sura because they also think he doesn't pass the ball to Yao.
But I think that the emulant doesn't want Yao to get the ball easily,so it's not easy to pass the ball to Yao.And bob sura often passes the ball to Wesly or Barry.And then they pass the ball to Yao.It's much easier to let Yao get the ball.

(OH, MY POOR ENGLISH.I HOPE YOU CAN UNDERSTAND MY MEANING.)


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

It's actually very good, don't worry about it

I think it's quite interesting that the Chinese fans dislike Sura, because they think he ignores Yao


----------



## bobsuralover (Apr 28, 2005)

yea a lot of people yell at me about that becauz i lyk him so much and they think hes a ballhog


----------



## WhoRocks (Feb 24, 2005)

Rockets said:


> I think Bob Sura is not bad.
> He saved Rockets sometimes.
> 
> Some Chinese fans don't like bob sura because they also think he doesn't pass the ball to Yao.
> ...


You're English is actually excellent, I just didn't understand the bold bit, any help anyone?


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

WhoRocks said:


> You're English is actually excellent, I just didn't understand the bold bit, any help anyone?


maybe she meant "opponent"?


----------



## Rockets (May 4, 2005)

kisstherim said:


> maybe she meant "opponent"?


Yes.I just meant that.
Thank you for helping me explain.


----------



## Rockets (May 4, 2005)

Theo! said:


> It's actually very good, don't worry about it
> 
> I think it's quite interesting that the Chinese fans dislike Sura, because they think he ignores Yao


thank you 

In fact,a lot of Chinese fans really dislike sura.
The main reason is just about Yao.
The Chinese NBA commentators often say that Sura doesn't pass the ball to Yao.He isn't friendly to Yao.
So the fans don't like him,even hate him.

But it's glad to see that some clear-headed fans support Sura and try their best to change the bad opinion about Sura.


----------



## FirstRocket (Mar 10, 2005)

Rockets said:


> thank you
> 
> In fact,a lot of Chinese fans really dislike sura.
> The main reason is just about Yao.
> ...


Where did you get the info from, that a lot of Chinese do not like Sura?:raised_ey From what I have seen so far, Yao and Sura are getting along just fine.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Rockets said:


> thank you
> 
> In fact,a lot of Chinese fans really dislike sura.
> The main reason is just about Yao.
> ...


no,there is no such thing that Sura is unfriendly to Yao,actually IMHO,they get along well.


----------



## Rockets (May 4, 2005)

FirstRocket said:


> Where did you get the info from, that a lot of Chinese do not like Sura?:raised_ey From what I have seen so far, Yao and Sura are getting along just fine.


Because I'm a Chinese,I'm from China. So I know that clearly.
In a game,Sura fell off by a opponent but the referee didn't give that opponent a foul.Yao came up to help Sura up.But Sura didn't pay attention to Yao,he got up by himself and went away.Then the commentator said Sura was not friendly to Yao.Thence The Chinese fans thought Sura is so bad.But in fact,Sura was angry at the referee,not Yao! 
And now many Chinese fans on the internet say that they hope Sura can leave Rockets next season.
I feel so disappointed when I see that words.
Only a few Chinese people know that Sura and Yao are friendly with each other.


----------



## knickstorm (Jun 22, 2003)

Rockets said:


> thank you
> 
> In fact,a lot of Chinese fans really dislike sura.
> The main reason is just about Yao.
> ...


commentators say anyhting about Sura being the only player to stand up for Yao and throw Howard to the ground?


----------



## bobsuralover (Apr 28, 2005)

i still love bobby


----------



## WhoRocks (Feb 24, 2005)

If he helps us win tonight, I'll love him too, although I'm not blonde...


----------



## zinc (Apr 27, 2005)

I think Sura is a very good rebounder and he is very competitive. He plays tough all the time. However, I don't understand that sometimes, even when Yao gets a very deep position and ready for a pass, he simply ignores him. Afterall, as long as Yao get the pass, there is at least 53% chance that the shot will go in. 

Sometimes Mike James do the same thing, but he shoots well most of times.


----------



## Pasha The Great (Apr 9, 2005)

I dont think he is ignoring him, I think its because he doesnt have the passing abilities to get the ball in deep like McGrady can, TMac is one of the only rocket players that can actually get a good pass to yao.


----------



## bobsuralover (Apr 28, 2005)

WhoRocks said:


> If he helps us win tonight, I'll love him too, although I'm not blonde...


im not blonde either...


----------

